# Cheyenne and Centennial Derby/Qual-Changes



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*Please note the Centennial Derby is now on 7/3 (Sat) and the Qual is 7/4 (Sun).*

The Cheyenne Qual is on 7/3 (Sat) and the Derby is 7/4 (Sun) as it always has been listed.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I am just the messenger. I am NOT a member of the Centennial Club. I appreciate your concern with the late changes of the Centennial's Club D/Q dates. I only posted the changes as a service to the participates. Good luck this weekend.

Brian


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Post up your updates!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

I heard the Q was a double and a blind. Long duck with hen pheasant flyer.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Post up your updates!



How about some news for crying out loud!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

* Is There Any Body Out There?*


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

All I know is that Steve is throwing one of the birds in the last series of the Derby and he says they are almost done. He thinks there were about 14 dogs still in (don't quote me on that exact number). Our dog, Hannah, was apparently bitten by a rattlesnake in the first series but we think it was pretty superficial as she is on antibiotics and Benadryl and it is not swollen too badly. Still hoping to run tomorrow's trial.

Go Marty (#5 - Hannah's sister)!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Kate - Joe O'Brian /James Roberts derby 4th Congrats!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

UNOFFICIAL CENTENNIAL DERBY RESULTS:

1) #3 FWR's Wood River's Highest Summit
2) #10 Choco Lickity-Split
3) #5 RMR's I Have A Dream (Marty!)
4) #2 Dance Hall Gal
Sorry - Don't know RJ or Jams

Congratulations to all!

A special congratulations to Joel Harris with Marty (Gracie pup) on the Third Place! Joel has only run the Derby twice *ever* and he has placed in both of them (a First Place and a Third Place!) Way to go, Joel!!!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Hot damn. Congrats to great friends, hunting partners, and clients Marc and Megan Wells on the derby win.......oh congrats to Joseph McCann as well.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

cpayne said:


> Hot damn. Congrats to great friends, hunting partners, and clients Marc and Megan Wells on the derby win.......oh congrats to Joseph McCann as well.


*Congratulations! Gotta love those Shaq pups*


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

CONGRATS! How exciting for Marc and Megan (Happy Birthday!) and great job, Joseph and Chris! Looking forward to hearing more about 'Nali in the future! WOOHOO, way to go!

Gretchen


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow guess the results are a secret.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Really. I know Pepper won the qual yesterday but don't know any other placements. I also do not know how it is going today.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

*Unofficial Cheyenne Derby Results:*

1) Prairie Peak's Girlfriend - Esther McCartney 
2) Dance Hall Gal - Joe O'Brien/James Roberts
3) RMR'S I Have a Dream (Marti) - Joel Harris 
4) Sorry, lost the call due to busy cell phone service (holiday)

*Congratulations to all!*

Again, another personal congrats to Amateur Trainer/Handler Joel Harris - 3 Ribbons/Trials in a row: a 1st., a 3rd., and a 3rd. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

I know that the first 3 places were as previously given and 4th place went to Bur Oak's Where's Mattie owned by Gary Kavan and Heidi Henningson, handled by Gary. I don't have any other results to add!

Congratulations to everyone and Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations to Adam Casto on winning BOTH Qualifyings!!! Go team Casto!!!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Way to go Joe, James, and Kate - 2 more placements. NICE!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations James Roberts and Joe OBrien put 4 more derby points on Kate.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

budsdad said:


> Congratulations to Adam Casto on winning BOTH Qualifyings!!! Go team Casto!!!


Ditto that!! Great job Adam!
________
FORD ESCORT RS COSWORTH HISTORY


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Results have been posted


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Conratulations again to Joe O'brien and Kate, those derby points continue to climb.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations to Don Browley and his dog Choco for his second place placement. That is a super nice dog! Welcome to the National Derby List!

Joe


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Ester that is turning out to be one out standing litter 65 derby points or so far and they don't age out until the middle of dec.
Chad


----------

